# Ride Quality: Cervelo Soloist Carbon vs. SLC-SL



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I recently spent 3 days on a Soloist Carbon. It was everything I expected it to be and I felt the ride quality was decent and not overly harsh. There are a few deals out there on the Soloist Carbon SL. Has anybody road both and could they contrast their perceived differences? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

*Buehler? Buehler?*

I'd be interested in anyone's comparison between the Soloist Carbon and SLC-SL as well.

Anybody ridden both? Any comfort difference?


----------

